
Wall Street’s Reaction To The Microsoft-Yahoo Search Deal: Not Good - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/wall-streets-reaction-to-the-microsoft-yahoo-search-deal-not-good/
======
wmeredith
I'm still boggled by the length of the deal. Ten years is so long in internet
times. Ten years ago, I was browsing with Netscape navigator, there was no
Google and my hard drive 256mb. How the hell can either of these companies
know what's going to be happening with search and PPC in ten years?

------
TweedHeads
Yahoo has been poisoned, the market knows it.

